# iTransmission ?



## bertol65 (5 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé iTransmission et quand je je clique sur un fichier torrent iTransmission s'ouvre bien mais rien ne se passe. Le fichier torrent n'apparaît pas dans iTarnsmission.
Une solution ?
Merci.


----------



## conanjc (25 Mai 2016)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé iTransmission et quand je je clique sur un fichier torrent iTransmission s'ouvre bien mais rien ne se passe. Le fichier torrent n'apparaît pas dans iTarnsmission.
> Une solution ?
> Merci.


Bonjour,
Tu peux installer iTransmission via ce tuto Télécharger des torrent sur iPhone / iPad (sans jailbreak) ça fonctionne impeccablement bien.


----------

